# Down to 2 DF as of yesterday(N.J.)



## Mr. Taxi (Jan 12, 2018)

Not at all happy, probably deleting soon..


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mr. Taxi said:


> Not at all happy, probably deleting soon..


Yeah and lyft's df time out quickly too
If I'm not mistaken when they time out they are counted as used..


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Yeah time out counts as used. I thought they were reset everyday but I just checked mine and I have just 2.



lyft_rat said:


> Yeah time out counts as used. I thought they were reset everyday but I just checked mine and I have just 2.


Nevermind I get it 2 per day, last time I checked I thought it was 6. If returning from a long ride, 2 may not be enough to get you home.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Was 6 JUST yesterday and for quite some time now. I'll end up declining tons of rides now when looking for a ride down to my work city.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Mine went down to two yesterday too.


----------



## 858 (May 10, 2018)

Lame. We went from 6 to 2 in San Diego. Sounds like a platform wide change.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

From Lyft:

This is not a permanent but a new experiment which re-enables the arrive by feature with an improved algorithm.
It shows a longer arrive by time range for drivers to select from, and reduces the destination mode token usage from 6 times a day to 2 times a day.


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

These pathetic losers at Lyft.. They are already dead here in DC yet decided to cut another driver by reducing DFs to 2. I drive part-time and the only reason I drove for Lyft were those extra DFs so that I can catch a ride or to on my way to the office or home.


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

This id why I am quitting as an expressdrive driver

Only 250 personal miles per week now.....

Must have 70%AR to get free Lyft miles....

Only 2 DFs per day mean you will never ever be able to get home....

What happens when you get an hour long ride in the wrong direction from home.....that you had to accept to get 70% AR for the week......now you are 60 miles from home......you use 2 worthless DFs and you are still 50 miles from homes......

So now your abysmal sub minimum wage job now costs you 25 dollars to get home

**** YOU LYFT

IM DONE WITH YOU FOR GOOD

It appears they are eliminating all expressdrive drivers who dont live and sleep in the car and hence have to get home


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

They h


G.S.M. said:


> This id why I am quitting as an expressdrive driver
> 
> Only 250 personal miles per week now.....
> 
> ...


They make you have an acceptance rating over 70 percent and only 250 personal miles wtf. In Orlando, its unlimited.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

DexNex said:


> Mine went down to two yesterday too.


I have been on two for the last month. No change in their application or abilities. 30 minute burn out and can't turn off. The timer works but will just send you rides they want you to take, not going your direction. The timer is useless IMO.

Welcome to the club


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Buckiemohawk said:


> They h
> 
> They make you have an acceptance rating over 70 percent and only 250 personal miles wtf. In Orlando, its unlimited.


It means a huge pay cut

They cut the weekly rental by 40 dollars (+40)

But they eliminated rental reward (-200)

The 70% AR means no more PPZ, as you usually have to decline a couple of base fares before PPZ shows up

Have to take that ping to start your day in the hood, and pickup in the ghetto all day, cause you cant go offline and deadmile out of the ghetto.....and if you do you have to pay 50 cents per mile.....and when you get back to a safe area you get another ghetto ping going to the hood

They are just dogging out expressdrive drivers because they think we are desperate and will just take that abuse.....WELL THINK AGAIN LYFT

They are going to have platform reliability problems soon with no more rental drivers doing 135 rides per week. See how much of your ghetto trash gets picked up by part time weekend cherry pickers.

Lyft is going into a death spiral......next year revenue will actually go down......


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> I have been on two for the last month. No change in their application or abilities. 30 minute burn out and can't turn off. The timer works but will just send you rides they want you to take, not going your direction. The timer is useless IMO.
> 
> Welcome to the club


My experience too, the timer is shiity. If you turn it tight, you get no rides. If you loosen it even just a bit, you get rides out of your way because Lyft can't estimate time.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Lyft is fast turning into the "treat drivers like crap" rideshare company. It's funny because they used to be the opposite.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Mine just dropped to 2 yesterday as well. Complete BS. Not even any notification of the change? 2 is fine if you can log off and not lose it if you didn't get a ride. 

Guess more Uber and less Lyft will continue............


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Sadly, neither care. A ripple in the lake. It’s not like an office with 15 people and then 5 quite one morning because of a change by management.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Down to two? I've never had more than two on either platform.


----------



## GotstaGetALLDat (Jan 19, 2017)

**** 'em. Like many people here who do Lyft in L.A., as a valley dude I often used destination mode to stay within the valley and not go into Hollywood or downtown or even farther south.
Note: for people who are unfamiliar with L.A., going south of the valley then returning is even more hellish than the usual L.A. traffic because there are only so many roads that run through the mountains.
Now I'm going to hit "arrive" early much more often, look at the destination, then hit "cancel" if I don't like the destination. They can send as many "cancel warnings" to me as they want. Awesome, *****es. "Fire" me and my 2018 model car and my 4.9 rating that you're exploiting the hell out of. You can't. You won't. KMA.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

That means I’ll be driving Lyft less.

I’m so tired of hearing from riders how Lyft reportedly treats their drivers better.

I can’t believe these companies are so stupid that they can’t realize that if you can’t use Destiination mode then you’re going to turn the app off rather than take rides in the wrong direction. How does that improve the rider experience?

And I really like how both rideshare companies don’t tell us changes are coming they just throw them out there. It’s really disrespectful. It really shows what they think about us. Of course they’ve got to realize it creates a similar attitude in us towards them.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

858 said:


> Lame. We went from 6 to 2 in San Diego. Sounds like a platform wide change.


so lame of lyft , guess we're not so independent after all.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

And what a lot of BS that this is a rideshare company, like we’re just sharing rides we would take anyway. The more they cut down Destiination mode the more it shows that were nothing but an illegal taxi service.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> And what a lot of BS that this is a rideshare company, like we're just sharing rides we would take anyway. The more they cut down Destiination mode the more it shows that were nothing but an illegal taxi service.


not a rideshare company but a technology company. remember uber's lawyer Tony West said a month ago that Uber drivers and taking rides is not their core business ?


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> And what a lot of BS that this is a rideshare company, like we're just sharing rides we would take anyway. The more they cut down Destiination mode the more it shows that were nothing but an illegal taxi service.


"Rideshare"......haha

I just happened to be going the same way as the drunks at the bar at 2am


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

858 said:


> Lame. We went from 6 to 2 in San Diego. Sounds like a platform wide change.


Still at 6 in my locale.

Listen, for all those who got dropped to 2. Check when you use one if you lose it when you go offline without it being triggered. Traditionally the Lyft Dfs are use-them-and-lose-them style, whereas with Uber if you go offline with an unused DF it's still there when you go online again. Hopefully Lyft will copy Uber here.


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Still at 6 in my locale.
> 
> Listen, for all those who got dropped to 2. Check when you use one if you lose it when you go offline without it being triggered. Traditionally the Lyft Dfs are use-them-and-lose-them style, whereas with Uber if you go offline with an unused DF it's still there when you go online again. Hopefully Lyft will copy Uber here.


It says you have 6....try using 3 and see what happens

They love offering features until you actually use them


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Tell me more.

I use 6 all the time. Every one of them either expires after a given time (about 20 mins as best I recall) or I lose it due to going offline to accept an Uber ping. So what are you getting at?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Tell me more.
> 
> I use 6 all the time. Every one of them either expires after a given time (about 20 mins as best I recall) or I lose it due to going offline to accept an Uber ping. So what are you getting at?


I moved from 6-2 here in Seattle market a little over a month ago. Word from Gryft is that everyone is going to get it. Even with six the Gryft DF was always use and lose. Not like Goober where you could turn it off, or if you didn't pull a ride you could recycle it.

I Seattle market it has always been 30 and done unless you pulled a ride.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TPAMB said:


> From Lyft:
> 
> This is not a permanent but a new experiment which re-enables the arrive by feature with an improved algorithm.
> It shows a longer arrive by time range for drivers to select from, and reduces the destination mode token usage from 6 times a day to 2 times a day.


Lyft knows nobody gives a shit about the arrive by feature but they need something to offset the destination filter being reduced, trying to cover up for it....as usual.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

(Chicago region) I had 6 available Thursday morning used 3 "Arrive On Time" filters by 1pm. Drop a lady off at Woodfield Mall, and go to set my filter for 1 hour to get back home, and hopefully a ride along the way. The app says, "Sorry, you've used your 2 for the day!"

Today, I "deadheaded" back to my hometown, and turned on non-filtered rides about 1 mile out..., when I normally would have utilized the arrive-on-time feature before leaving the passenger drop-off point. (Saved the 2 uses for late evening, near quitting time.)

INSANE ---- The company added the "Arrive On Time" feature just 10 days ago, then reduce the available useage of it and the Destination Filter, a few days later.---- INSANE.

Everyone needs to send a note to Lyft support expressing how Lyft and Drivers will lose revenue by reducing the Destination/Arrive On Time filter usage to a mere 2 times @ day! (Explain how you'd rather dead-head back to your town, rather than potentially end up even further away. Put it in terms they can understand.) Enough drivers do this and it will get noticed. And don't give in to Lyft's coercion and blackmail!

My revenue was reduced today from driving home empty, and I'm going to point this out to Lyft and tell them that it will stay lower than normal, until they restore our DS/AOT filters to 6 (or more) uses.


----------



## Mindozas (Jul 14, 2016)

Lyft taking now 60% of the rides around 2 miles, this DF reduction makes sense. These short rides is their bread and butter.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It's always a take away from the driver, never give back to them.

Yes this will surely impact my earnings. And I was doing so well with them last month.



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> That means I'll be driving Lyft less.
> 
> I'm so tired of hearing from riders how Lyft reportedly treats their drivers better.
> 
> I can't believe these companies are so stupid that they can't realize that *if you can't use Destiination mode then you're going to turn the app off *rather than take rides in the wrong direction. How does that improve the rider experience?


Yes I do that to uber every time I am in LA county cause they will not let me/us us DF during certain time of day. F uber on that.

So our expenses have just gone up with out just cause.



Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Still at 6 in my locale.
> 
> Listen, for all those who got dropped to 2. Check when you use one if you lose it when you go offline without it being triggered. Traditionally the Lyft Dfs are use-them-and-lose-them style, whereas with Uber if you go offline with an unused DF it's still there when you go online again. Hopefully Lyft will copy Uber here.


Where as uber has a built in timer and it would time out after 2 hrs. or lately I've noticed an hour and a half. However while on a trip the timer would stop and restart after completion. There have been some days that I have been on one use of ubers DF up to 4 hrs. because the timer stops while on a trip.

Lyfts 6 uses with a 30 minute time out was good enough as it was.

PS. some where here, it was said from an insider that uber hates the destination filter. Of course ! Cause the greedy bastards are losing money while we are waiting for a trip going our direction. Plus! , apparently it is a programimng nightmare for the programmers of the app. Well you guys get paid the big bucks to figure that out. So quit your Whinning and get to it. smh...


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> It's always a take away from the driver, never give back to them.
> 
> Yes this will surely impact my earnings. And I was doing so well with them last month.
> 
> ...


I dont think its a progranming nightmare....its just nobody wants to take those crappy 50 minute 8 mile into wall of traffic rides during rush hour.....everyone is DFing the best and most logical rides leaving nobody to scoop up the crap....

Either way the DF reduction is just another reason I am quitting.....with only 250 personal miles per week......70%AR required.......and 2 worthless 30 min DF there is no way I can get home in the rental.....extra miles are 50 cents.....


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> I dont think its a progranming nightmare....its just nobody wants to take those crappy 50 minute 8 mile into wall of traffic rides during rush hour.....everyone is DFing the best and most logical rides leaving nobody to scoop up the crap....
> 
> Either way the DF reduction is just another reason I am quitting.....with only 250 personal miles per week......70%AR required.......and 2 worthless 30 min DF there is no way I can get home in the rental.....extra miles are 50 cents.....


They got you rental guys by the nuts.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Yeah and lyft's df time out quickly too
> If I'm not mistaken when they time out they are counted as used..


Within 30 mins if I am not mistaken.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

I stopped using Lyft DF long ago as it had often turned out to be counter productive.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

Yep mine dropped from 6 to 2 yesterday as well here in Miami. I called support, they said it was region specific. Interestingly the help pages still claim everyone, but NYC gets 6. but hidden in the notification about 20% better DF, it says 2.

Using the beta app, it still showed 6 remaining, but I didn't end up using any DF's yesterday so i'm not sure how many it would actually let me use. 

Lyft just keeps rubbing salt in drivers wounds. I'm not even sure why they would care about DF's that much?

Here the timeout has always been 15 minutes.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

SubaruLegacy said:


> Yep mine dropped from 6 to 2 yesterday as well here in Miami. I called support, they said it was region specific. Interestingly the help pages still claim everyone, but NYC gets 6. but hidden in the notification about 20% better DF, it says 2.
> 
> Using the beta app, it still showed 6 remaining, but I didn't end up using any DF's yesterday so i'm not sure how many it would actually let me use.
> 
> ...


15 mins? 
30 here.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> 15 mins?
> 30 here.


Which is why 2 filters is especially cruel. I easily can get rides that take me 1-2 hours from home. But I'm supposed to get home with 30 minutes total filters.


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

SubaruLegacy said:


> Which is why 2 filters is especially cruel. I easily can get rides that take me 1-2 hours from home. But I'm supposed to get home with 30 minutes total filters.


Worse on Expressdrive

250 personal miles per week (35 per day)

Only 2 15 min DF

70% AR for the week or you have to pay Lyft back 0.50 for every LYFT MILE driven. Full time I drive 2000 miles 60 hour weeks where I do 135 rides I make about 1000 before expenses.....so if I let my AR get to 69% BOOM -1000......so I end up paying Lyft about 300 in fuel for the privaledge of working for free 60 hours per week

You know if you get close to 70% AR you will get 30 min away hood pings rated 3.2


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Dude. Get out now.


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Jo3030 said:


> Dude. Get out now.


This is the last week....maybe tonight is the last day


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

G.S.M. said:


> This is the last week....maybe tonight is the last day


Yea man I am praying for you.
This is no way to treat drivers.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Best part is that in typical rideshare fashion they play off the reduction with fake benefits that are supposed to make up for the loss lol.


----------



## 858 (May 10, 2018)

We went from 6 to 2. I tested today. Had my first filter of the day set for 20minutes and no pings. Got an Uber ping and went offline with Lyft. Came back to it later and it had expensed one and I only had one DF left on Lyft. Sucks.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Some thinks are so symple, If DF is not available I turn app off and go home!


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Mr. Taxi said:


> Not at all happy, probably deleting soon..


But they're doing it for your benefit. Remember uber is evil and Lyft are the good guys :woot:


----------



## Mr. Taxi (Jan 12, 2018)

Obviously we are going to drive LESS with this change: they are shooting themselves in the foot..


----------



## Realist2019 (Nov 4, 2019)

What's a "df"... Been driving since March never came across it..


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mr. Taxi said:


> Not at all happy, probably deleting soon..


Just be happy that lyft hasn't designated one of those DF for your personal use to the cemetery.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Realist2019 said:


> What's a "df"... Been driving since March never came across it..


Press the button on the top right in the Lyft driver mode that has two little horizontal lines with dots and explore!


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

To Lyft, East Bay, Since you change DF from 6 to 2, I made O ZERO rides for Lyft in four days. Good luck Lyft


----------



## Realist2019 (Nov 4, 2019)

New driver here.. Whatsa "PF"?

Destination filter? Don't see why that feature is important when you can just turn the app off till you get to your destination(home.work. etc).


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Realist2019 said:


> New driver here.. Whatsa "PF"?
> 
> Destination filter? Don't see why that feature is important when you can just turn the app off till you get to your destination(home.work. etc).


Lyfts DF is so bad that yes, turning the app off can be the better option a lot of the time.

I only use DFs now to allow me to drive back to the local burbs and maintain a streak. Not worth it to be stuck 45 minutes away from home avoiding shitty city potholes and angry taxi drivers for a few more peanuts. I haven't actually gotten a DF that was going toward the local burbs in a while


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Realist2019 said:


> New driver here.. Whatsa "PF"?
> 
> Destination filter? Don't see why that feature is important when you can just turn the app off till you get to your destination(home.work. etc).


You may want to accept a ride along the way. More importantly, you can use the DF to keep from driving out of an area that is making you money. In other words, it's not just about going somewhere, it's also about staying somewhere.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Mr. Taxi said:


> Obviously we are going to drive LESS with this change: they are shooting themselves in the foot..


True. Towards the end of my day DF Generally useless anyhow I just cancel rides going too far from home. Even during the day I avoid any ride taking me out my zone. Long rides I will pretty much avoid. Just too difficult to get home.


----------

